# commands NOT working



## PowermacG4_450 (Sep 16, 2002)

I was editing a file the other day, and I dont know what happened. was working on a file called .tcsh (I beleive). 

I was trying to put alias commands in there to make them permanent when I relaunch terminal. 

Now, Im having problems in terminal. here is some text. 

Last login: Mon Sep 16 10:48:44 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
[pcp02504664pcs:~] arthuvans% clear
cls: Command not found.
[pcp02504664pcs:~] arthuvans% ls
-a: Command not found.
[pcp02504664pcs:~] arthuvans% ls -l
-a: Command not found.
[pcp02504664pcs:~] arthuvans% ls -a
-a: Command not found.
[pcp02504664pcs:~] arthuvans% ls
-a: Command not found.
[pcp02504664pcs:~] arthuvans% 



HELP! How do I fix this? Must I reinstall 10.2?


----------



## kwalker (Sep 16, 2002)

Undo the changes you made to .tshrc, or rename .tshrc to .tshrc.disabled or something like that.  You seem to have aliased 'ls' to '-a'.  If you post the relevant parts of your .tshrc file here, someone can probably diagnose the problem.

[Added later: Oops -- that should be .tcshrc, not .tshrc .  Sorry about that.]


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Sep 16, 2002)

cant open the file to edit it, cause its saying file not found! ??? 

im lost. lol. Ill try renaming and see if that works.


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Sep 16, 2002)

how do I rename? whats the syntax of the rename command?


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Sep 16, 2002)

got it. rm

its not working! 

Last login: Mon Sep 16 11:49:10 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
[pcp02504664pcs:~] arthuvans% mv .tshrc .tshrc.old
mv: rename .tshrc to .tshrc.old: No such file or directory
[pcp02504664pcs:~] arthuvans%


----------



## hazmat (Sep 16, 2002)

It's .tcshrc!


----------



## btoneill (Sep 16, 2002)

Try /bin/mv .tcshrc .tcshrc.old

They should be in /bin, not at home on my box, so not positive. If /bin/mv doesn'twork (it should) try /usr/bin/mv

Once you've done this, log out, and log back in.

Brian


----------



## hazmat (Sep 16, 2002)

Brian, from what he said, it looks like he's finding mv, but he's not using the right filename.  He's calling it .tshrc.


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Sep 16, 2002)

got it. thanks. 

boy, I used to know unix. its been years. time to start reading and learning before I go poking around. lmao


----------

